# We love each other but we don't know why?



## Shortstuf888 (Aug 23, 2011)

Me and my fiancee have been together for 4 years. About 1 month ago we had this conversation about how we have NOTHING in common. The only thing we can agree on is sex. We are completely two different people all together. Also we found out that we love each other but we have no clue as to why. He thinks i should find someone better than him and he thinks he is holding me back. I have no problem with the relationship but he does. Also I have just moved in with him in June. He says that since then I am not the same person that he used to know. He says i do nothing but b*tch him out. 

he says he can go to his friends and talk 2 them about anything and they won't b*tch at him like i do. I really don't know why he always says i b*tch at him i just ask him to do stuff and he never does it. Neither one of us wants to end the relationship but are completely stumped on what to do.

Can someone help us?????


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Scroll down and read MY post on this link, this is basically what I will teach my children -- about Love, dating, and WHO to settle down with, all of these things should be discussed, understood, and you & he be in agreement for the most part -- or workable , without resentment building if NOT in agreement. 

Sounds you & he needs more effective communication. If you find you are bi*tching alot, maybe he is being too immature in NOT doing HIS part, which is also a red flag in getting married. If it is BAD now, it will only get worse. 

The differences you speak, I wonder if you mean Love languages or Temperments /Personalities. I can tell you this.... In the Love languages, they should be as closely matched as possible or MUCH MUCH unselfishness will need to come from both of you. 

IN temperments, me & my husband being near complete opposites, this CAN work well, (example an intorvert with an extrovert),his strenghts are my weaknesses and my strenghts are his weakneses so when we come together - so we "compliment' each other ..

Scroll to post #9 http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/28208-no-man-island-still-true.html


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

You two sound very young, and you need to understand the dynamics of a relationship.

Buy His Needs Her Needs and Lovebusters by Willard Harley. In order for you to make this relationship work you have to meet each other's emotional needs. He should not feel that he is holding you back, and you should learn how to work together to get things done without nagging him.

Do not get married until you feel that you are compatible. It takes more than good sex to keep a relationship alive.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

If he says all you do is b!tch that's a sign.


----------

